# UK Thread of Shipping-ness!



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

Have any UK folks here had their Kindle pre-order status' changed yet?

I ordered mine on Aug 1st (am), but it still saying _"Not yet dispatched : We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will be dispatched separately. You can cancel at any time."_

My cover has the status _"Not yet dispatched: Delivery Estimate: 27 Aug 2010"_

I've gone for Expedited delivery using a free Amazon Prime trial. I had a package arrive last week on Expedited, and it came next day via City Link Couriers.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope, nothing.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My cover, which says it's delivery date is 27th has changed to 'dispatching soon / order can't be changed', but the K3 order remains unchanged. No charges for either pending on my c/card yet.

EDIT:
K3 was ordered 29th July and cover 30th July both with Amazon Prime expedited delivery.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, hang on, it says my cover is "dispatching soon" and delivery is estimated Aug 31. But the Kindle itself still says "not yet dispatched". I ordered July 30th.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

My K3 was ordered on the 9th August so I expect I wont get mine till the end of September at the earliest. Still this gives me time to download a good selection of free/public domain books and convert them to Kindle format, plus samples of other books I am interested in.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Nothing here. Though I didn't order in the first batch as I have a K2 and felt it was no rush to order. By the time I put my order in, it said it "will be delivered by Sept 4th" on the item page. So I'm guessing mine will be a few days behind anyway...


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine was ordered July 31st, about 3 in the afternoon.

No change yet.  Still says "We need a little more time...".

I'm wondering if, despite having our own UK Kindle, we're second place behind those who order from Amazon.com.  After all, Apple did it.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

I ordered mine on 30th July.

The Kindle itself is still listed as 'Not yet dispatched...'.

The cover (lighted) is listed as Dispatching Soon with a delivery estimate of 27 Aug 2010.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> I ordered mine on 30th July.
> 
> The Kindle itself is still listed as 'Not yet dispatched...'.
> 
> The cover (lighted) is listed as Dispatching Soon with a delivery estimate of 27 Aug 2010.


I want to know how they think you're going to power the lighted cover without having the Kindle...


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> I ordered mine on 30th July.
> 
> The Kindle itself is still listed as 'Not yet dispatched...'.
> 
> The cover (lighted) is listed as Dispatching Soon with a delivery estimate of 27 Aug 2010.


Well, that's annoying, my cover is lighted too and we ordered on the same date - why is mine due to arrive 4 days later than yours? What shipping did you select? Of course I'm more concerned about the Kindle itself but if the cover is anything to go by...



> I'm wondering if, despite having our own UK Kindle, we're second place behind those who order from Amazon.com. After all, Apple did it.


I think Apple specifically put out different release dates for different nations, didn't they? Amazon specifically advertised the same release day for both nations and I see no reason why the UK release would be bumped. Unlike in the past, the stock is not the same - in the past, they simply made US Kindles available for international customers to import. They are not doing that this time.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I think Apple specifically put out different release dates for different nations, didn't they? Amazon specifically advertised the same release day for both nations and I see no reason why the UK release would be bumped.


It's a little off-topic but in the January Keynote speech, Steve Jobs specifically said that the iPad would be available worldwide in 60 days. That then became three months, and then got pushed back again to give US customers (who were already able to buy them) additional priority. I kind of went off the iPad after that - knowing that I'd always be considered unimportant by Apple.

Anyway back on-topic, over on the Amazon.co.uk Kindle forum, some people who ordered on 28th/29th July have reported "dispatching soon" statuses. I think they're UK customers (and they seem to be people who ordered WiFi-only models).

Needless to say, I'm frequently F5-ing my Amazon page. No change yet.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Well, that's annoying, my cover is lighted too and we ordered on the same date - why is mine due to arrive 4 days later than yours? What shipping did you select? Of course I'm more concerned about the Kindle itself but if the cover is anything to go by...
> 
> ...


I selected Expedited shipping as it was only 60p extra (I think) on my order for some reason (both case and Kindle).

I have Opera refreshing the order page every 5 minutes in-case the Kindle status changes.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> It's a little off-topic but in the January Keynote speech, Steve Jobs specifically said that the iPad would be available worldwide in 60 days. That then became three months, and then got pushed back again to give US customers (who were already able to buy them) additional priority. I kind of went off the iPad after that - knowing that I'd always be considered unimportant by Apple.


Fair enough but I think they did make announcements every time it got pushed back - we're two days away from the release date, my feeling is that it's a bit late to make an announcement at this point.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

My cover is now 'Dispatching Soon'. Kindle still stuck on 'Not yet dispatched'.

However, there are people on the Amazon.co.uk discussion boards who have had their Wifi-only Kindles dispatched, so there is hope!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My cover has now been dispatched and is officially said to be arriving tomorrow. Shame there's no sign yet of me having  K3 to put in  it.....


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/35178/kindle-mania-still-going-strong

Amazon confirm dispatching sooner than expected.


----------



## colindm (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in the same position as Linjeakel. Cover shipped and arriving tomorrow, but still no news on the actual Kindle.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/35178/kindle-mania-still-going-strong
> 
> Amazon confirm dispatching sooner than expected.


In they read this forum they would call it Kindle crazy-frenzy instead, as we are going mad slowly...


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/35178/kindle-mania-still-going-strong
> 
> Amazon confirm dispatching sooner than expected.


That would be awesome.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/35178/kindle-mania-still-going-strong
> 
> Amazon confirm dispatching sooner than expected.


I think I'll put a report up saying "Amazon confirm dispatching sooner than expected ... except for MY Kindle which seems to be lost in some darkened corner of the warehouse that no Amazon employee dare approach!"

'cos mine still hasn't changed! Grrr!!!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just checked my order, it still has no delivery estimate and say "Not Yet Despatched." I ordered on 31st July but i used Super Saver Delivery so i'm thinking mine will arrive later than other people's. I can be patient...


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

My cover has just dispatched for delivery tomorrow, at least I will have something to look at before the Kindle arrives.

The Kindle is still listed as Not Yet Dispatched.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I ordered wifi one on 31st July, the cover has shipped, Kindle still has nothing, both expedited.
3G ordered 3rd Aug, cover despatching soon, kindle nothing, kindle expedited, cover SSD........

People on the kindle amazon forum say that they change shipping method and the date changes to 27-31st Aug, even those that ordered 17th Aug!!!!   Not sure I want to gamble my place in line like that and end up at the end of the list, Im pretty sure those dates can't be right.

Trying to stay calm and hope my wifi arrives on Fri-Sat and the 3G one next weekend.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

On the Amazon forum, someone's said that their Kindle has been posted and due for delivery tomorrow (26th).  And they ordered theirs on 11th August.

I think I'm going to send Amazon a dictionary because clearly they don't understand the word "Expedited" for those of us who ordered in the first batch and paid extra for the service.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> On the Amazon forum, someone's said that their Kindle has been posted and due for delivery tomorrow (26th). And they ordered theirs on 11th August.
> 
> I think I'm going to send Amazon a dictionary because clearly they don't understand the word "Expedited" for those of us who ordered in the first batch and paid extra for the service.


Must admit, I found this a bit worrying too, my wifi is in the first batch and is expedited. I am thinking maybe the expedited ones may ship tomorrow for delivery Friday?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think people shouldn't feel concerned yet. If it still hasnt despatched tomorrow, then worry. Until then, try to remain semi-calm lol


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

My cover has been dispatched too - but supposed to arrive Friday. I'm not getting my hopes up that I'll have the Kindle Friday but I'm still hoping at least Monday.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

cc84 said:


> I think people shouldn't feel concerned yet. If it still hasnt despatched tomorrow, then worry. Until then, try to remain semi-calm lol


I could be quite calm about it not shipping till tomorrow if it wasn't for the fact that people who ordered after me are getting theirs _delivered_ tomorrow.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG scratch that, I just checked and it says my Kindle is estimated to arrive on the 27th! Still not dispatched but finally, an estimated delivery! And it's friday! Okay, I really need to calm down...


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya i can totally understand that.   Maybe it's something to do with how close we live to a warehouse? i dunno. 

But i now have a dispatch estimate for 27th-31st August so that's something


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mentioned this on another thread.
Ordered mine in the UK on 9th August Super Saver Delivery and no dispatch date showing so changed delivery method to Expedited and it now shows estimated delivery 27th August. Definitely worth the extra £7 if I can get it then.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I could be quite calm about it not shipping till tomorrow if it wasn't for the fact that people who ordered after me are getting theirs _delivered_ tomorrow.


I agree entirely.

I've been reading all about the Samsung E60 today. Mustn't get distracted... 

I wonder what the chances are of all those Expedited deliveries shipping tomorrow and being delivered on Friday? Any slip-ups or delays will set the delivery back to Tuesday and we'll be asking ourselves why we paid so much for shipping.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine hasn't shipped yet but it's still saying it will arrive tomorrow (27th) and interestingly, Amazon changed my shipping method to expedited without charging me (originally asked for first class). So I hope everyone who paid for expedited gets refunded or didn't get charged in the first place.

Oh, I'd completely forgotten Monday was a bank holiday!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Still not got even so much as a 'shipping soon' ......


----------



## Erinath (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered a wifi only model on July 29, yesterday evening it changed from shipping to dispatched, this morning it arrived.  Am really chufffed!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Still not got even so much as a 'shipping soon' ......


Same here. Absolutely no change at all. Mine still says "We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate." - funny that they've already delivered some, yet they can't even come up with an estimate for mine.

I'm starting to think that they've used up the first batch now and that I won't get mine. Oh well, I'll take another look at that Samsung E60...


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

No change for me either.  

That Samsung E60 looks ugly as hell, and costs £199! I'd just hold on for your Kindle mate!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> No change for me either.
> 
> That Samsung E60 looks ugly as hell, and costs £199! I'd just hold on for your Kindle mate!


I'm intrigued by the "writing on the screen with a stylus" bit - as I tend to write on my paper books when editing/rewriting - so I'm looking for videos of it "in action".

At least I wouldn't have to wait a month for it, only to then have to wait some more. 

An e-reader in the hand is worth two in the "we need a little more time". 

Of course, I'd rather have the Kindle but my patience isn't infinite.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

I just e-mailed Amazon to check there wasn't a problem with my order causing a delay.

Their reply: (My order was places on 30th July)


> Hello Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound too good for dispatch today (Still on 'Not yet dispatched'). If it doesn't arrive tomorrow I am going to request a refund on delivery as they failed to meet their own delivery promise. I paid extra for 'Expedited' delivery that actually seems to be slowing dispatch down.

I am still waiting for my lighted cover which should arrive today (Royal Mail deliver late here) and I will try to get some pictures up when it does comparing it to the K2 cover. It will give me something to do.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think if there has been no change in the next 24 hours then maybe there might be something to query. One of my kindles ordered on 28th is on its way to Australia. This is a wifi. The other is a 3G and was ordered about an hour later and is still being processed but might ship today according to the order. The credit card has already been pinged for both. If it doesn't move in the next 15 hours or so then I will flag a problem but until then I am not too worried.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well my burgundy cover (no light) has arrived and very nice it looks too. Seems like a sturdy but not bulky case and the colour is good. 

Now all I need is something to put in it. My 29th July K3 order is still at the 'you can cancel it we haven't even looked at it yet' stage .....


EDIT:

I've emailed Amazon to ask them what happened to their 'first come, first served' policy.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I just contacted Amazon to query the order and I got the same reply as Omega Point (above), re:



> As you have placed your order before 4 a.m. on the 2nd of August, *your Kindle is expected to dispatch in the next several days*. We will send you an e-mail confirmation as soon as your order has dispatched with an estimated delivery date.
> 
> We will dispatch your Kindle to you as quickly as possible and will keep you informed by e-mail as we get more precise delivery dates.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your Kindle.


Well, I'm sorry but I'm not waiting for another "several days". After all this build-up and waiting, I'm feeling less enthusiastic about the Kindle by the hour. If it doesn't ship today, I think I'm going to be making a harsh decision.

It certainly seems that paying for "expedited delivery" has actually crippled my order rather than enhanced it. I should have just left it at free super saver - I might have received it by now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> I just contacted Amazon to query the order and I got the same reply as Omega Point (above), re:
> 
> Well, I'm sorry but I'm not waiting for another "several days". After all this build-up and waiting, I'm feeling less enthusiastic about the Kindle by the hour. If it doesn't ship today, I think I'm going to be making a harsh decision.
> 
> It certainly seems that paying for "expedited delivery" has actually crippled my order rather than enhanced it. I should have just left it at free super saver - I might have received it by now.


Changing your delivery option only changes the delivery date not the shipping date. I've had mine on expedited from day one and I still haven't got a shipping notice either. I'd also take anything you get from CS at the moment with a pinch of salt.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Changing your delivery option only changes the delivery date not the shipping date. I've had mine on expedited from day one and I still haven't got a shipping notice either. I'd also take anything you get from CS at the moment with a pinch of salt.


I appreciate that the delivery option changes how soon after shipping it might arrive but, if Super Saver is 3-5 days and Expedited is 1 day, then having to wait "several days" for dispatch means I've wasted £7 because I won't get it any sooner than those who went "Super Saver" and have already had theirs shipped.

I ordered when August 27th was promised. Add "several days" to that and I'm in the second (Sept 4th) or third (Sept 8th) batch.

Not hanging my hat on CS is a fair point, but it's the same answer posted earlier in the thread so it's clearly the accepted line at Amazon UK right now. I don't like playing the "moving goalposts" game.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've just got the same standard email from CS with their 'will dispatch in a few days' blurb and does that answer my query. I've emailed them back to say no it most certainly does not answer my query, that I ordered on 29th July and I want a proper answer as to why the 'first come, first served' policy which they still have on the product page is clearly not being adhered to.

I'm off out shortly, but if I get a reply I'll let you know.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

My cover just arrived (nice, but maybe not £30 nice!). Still no movement on my Kindle.

Has _anyone_ had their status change TODAY? Looks like they sent a load out yesterday, but haven't heard of any being sent today.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> My cover just arrived (nice, but maybe not £30 nice!). Still no movement on my Kindle.
> 
> Has _anyone_ had their status change TODAY? Looks like they sent a load out yesterday, but haven't heard of any being sent today.


Same here - cover arrived but Kindle is still saying it's not dispatched yet (but also still saying it will arrive the 27th).

On another note, the box my cover was packaged in for shipping said "certified frustration free packing". YEAH RIGHT. I broke a nail before giving it to my husband to open and even he struggled with it - took him a good 5 minutes to pry it open.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Same here - cover arrived but Kindle is still saying it's not dispatched yet (but also still saying it will arrive the 27th).


Frustratingly, I don't have a dispatch or delivery date. If they'd just tell me that, I'd be a lot happier. Still expect it'll be dispatched today, and arrive tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Just spoken to Amazon CS. Apparently there is a supply delay on the 3G+WiFi model and *NONE* will be dispatched before *September 17th* (I asked them to repeat it as I didn't believe it). If this information is actually correct then they are going to be in for a lot of complaints as they were promising a lot of people earlier delivery than that. 

*EDIT*: Amazon CS e-mailed me later in response to a complaint saying this was incorrect and apologising for the misunderstanding. I have edited this post to avoid confusion


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Just spoken to Amazon CS. Apparently there is a supply delay on the 3G+WiFi model and *NONE* will be dispatched before *September 17th* (I asked them to repeat is as I didn't believe it). If this information is actually correct then they are going to be in for a lot of complaints as they were promising a lot of people earlier delivery than that.


Did they mention the WiFi-only model at all? That's the one I ordered.

Still no change to my order status. I think it's nearly time to accept the inevitable.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> Did they mention the WiFi-only model at all? That's the one I ordered.
> 
> Still no change to my order status. I think it's nearly time to accept the inevitable.


Nope it was in relation to my order but it is possible that they could have delay on the WiFi model as well. I did actually ask them to confirm that no 3G+WiFi Kindles would be dispatched for tomorrow and they confirmed it.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Nope it was in relation to my order but it is possible that they could have delay on the WiFi model as well. I did actually ask them to confirm that no 3G+WiFi Kindles would be dispatched for tomorrow and they confirmed it.


It's looking a bit like Amazon has mishandled this. They've had our pre-orders for a month and that still isn't enough time. I don't think I'll be an early-adopter next time around.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> It's looking a bit like Amazon has mishandled this. They've had our pre-orders for a month and that still isn't enough time. I don't think I'll be an early-adopter next time around.


They should at least have e-mailed people to inform them of such a large delay in the orders but they don't seem to be able to do that. I'm starting to wonder if I could talk a gift card out of them as an apology if the delay is as long as I was told. I am also wondering if they have broken trading or advertising laws given they used the phrase '*Ensure* Release Day Delivery' and that seems very unlikely at the moment, hopeful they will be more careful in their wording next time.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> They should at least have e-mailed people to inform them of such a large delay in the orders but they don't seem to be able to do that. I'm starting to wonder if I could talk a gift card out of them as an apology if the delay is as long as I was told. I am also wondering if they have broken trading or advertising laws given they used the phrase '*Ensure* Release Day Delivery' and that seems very unlikely at the moment, hopeful they will be more careful in their wording next time.


I think what annoys me is that they used the phrase "we need a LITTLE more time" to provide an estimated date. How is a month a "little" more time? Waiting is a minor irritation, but "not knowing" annoys the heck out of me.

If I don't see a change in my order before the end of today, I switching down to Super Saver to save my £7. If I'm not getting it tomorrow as originally promised and it may take several more days, then why on Earth am I paying through the nose for the privilege? I must be daft.


----------



## Greenbeast (Aug 4, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> If I don't see a change in my order before the end of today, I switching down to Super Saver to save my £7. If I'm not getting it tomorrow as originally promised and it may take several more days, then why on Earth am I paying through the nose for the privilege? I must be daft.


Ditto that


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

After receiving the standard new email sent to those of us complaining which basically says "your Kindle is expected to dispatch in the next few days" I wrote back and complained again and asked for a proper explanation.

This is what came back


> As your order was placed before the August 2nd deadline we are confident your Kindle will be ready for shipment by the August 27th release date.
> 
> As we are committed to getting your new Kindle to you as soon as possible we have upgraded the shipping method for your Kindle device to: Priority Express shipping as stated in our previous correspondence this has been upgraded at no extra cost to you .
> 
> ...


I already had one day expedited delivery for free because I have Prime so I'm not sure what difference the priority shipping will do as they're still only vaguely promising it'll be shipped tomorrow, so that's Saturday delivery at the earliest, otherwise because of the public holiday on Monday here in the UK, it'll be Tuesday. Other people are getting theirs today and yet they still insist this is a first come, first served operation. What they mean by this is now clear. If you ordered before 2nd August you will get yours before anyone who ordered after that, but within that group i.e. those who ordered between 28th July & 1st August, orders are being filled in the most convenient way that suits Amazon, whether that's geographically, alphabetically or whatever.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> vaguely promising it'll be shipped tomorrow, so that's Saturday delivery at the earliest, otherwise because of the public holiday on Monday here in the UK, it'll be Tuesday.


This was always going to be the problem with them having a release day on a Friday. Whatever possessed them?

I've just read this on the Amazon forum:



> Just Spoken to Amazon Directly by phone...... they are stating that 1000 Kindles have already been shipped. There will be 5000 more tomorrow from the Swansea Warehouse.


That was posted this afternoon from what I can tell. If it's true, at least it offers up hope that there will be shipments tomorrow (Friday).

If they've only shipped 1000, but expect to ship 5000 tomorrow, and I've not heard of any being shipped today, it does look like the first batch is exhausted and they're waiting for more to come in. IF they arrive tomorrow, they'll be shipped. If not, nothing will be shipped until some time next week - putting us in the third batch, very likely.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> This was always going to be the problem with them having a release day on a Friday. Whatever possessed them?


It was probably a US-based decision - there's no bank holiday in the US on Monday. They could have chosen a later release date for the UK to avoid the bank holiday but then people would have complained about not getting it at the same time as US customers.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, I just rang Kindle CS in the UK for an update. I was told all orders received by 1st Aug still hope to ship by tomorrow end of day, or possibly Sat, they are a bit behind and working as fast as they can.

My 3G order WILL still ship by 4th Sept, the 17th Sept rumour is not correct (read this on another thread, something about no 3G models in UK till then)and the CS agent next to him was dealing with a customer whose 3G model was being packed, so they do have some and cannot see any reason why they won't ship as stated......

As for paying for expedited......yes they are upgrading all orders to free expedited as they are behind. If you paid for it they should refund at time of despatch, if they don't just call and they will refund those charges

Not sure what is true and what is CS trying to keep me happy, I was calm, chatty and had a laugh with him, so I see no reason why he would lie, I wasn't putting him under any pressure and even said I understood there may be delays........who knows what is the truth, we seem to be told different things.

Anyway, I am okay waiting a bit longer, as long as I get mine and get my expedited fee refunded for both.

Just trying to let you all know what I have been told


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

babyd said:


> Okay, I just rang Kindle CS in the UK for an update. I was told all orders received by 1st Aug still hope to ship by tomorrow end of day, or possibly Sat, they are a bit behind and working as fast as they can.
> 
> My 3G order WILL still ship by 4th Sept, the 17th Sept rumour is not correct (read this on another thread, something about no 3G models in UK till then)and the CS agent next to him was dealing with a customer whose 3G model was being packed, so they do have some and cannot see any reason why they won't ship as stated......
> 
> ...


Amazon defiantly need to improve customer communication next time they launch a Kindle. They need to e-mail customers in case of delays not wait for us to contact them, maybe even e-mail a few days before launch giving an approximate timetable. They also need to ensure the CS agents know what is going on or are told not to give dates out unless they know what they are. Hopefully Amazon will at least learn from this launch to stop it happening again. This sort of thing isn't expected from Amazon as they are normally very good with their CS.

I did e-mail a complaint (politely worded) about how the launch has been handled communication wise and they told me that my Kindle would be dispatched in the next few days and that the phone CS agent had been wrong. The 17th did seem rather odd but the phone agent was adamant that it was correct, presumably misinterpreting the information they had been given.

EDIT: Just got this from CS:


> After reviewing our previous correspondence with you, please accept my sincere apologies for any misunderstanding caused.
> 
> Please be advised, as you have placed your order before 4 a.m. on the 2nd of August, your Kindle is expected to dispatch in the next few days. We will send you an e-mail confirmation as soon as your order has dispatched with an estimated delivery date.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm just off the phone with 3 members of customer services. An agent, a supervisor and a manager. All 3 gave me a different story, but all say I've probably knocked myself down the queue by changing my delivery speed.

The conclusion is that they don't really know what's going on, but I suspect I won't get my Kindle til at least Mid next week.  

I'm now going to try to forget all about it until it arrives. Checking my order and the forums every 5 mins is driving me mad.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> I'm now going to try to forget all about it until it arrives. Checking my order and the forums every 5 mins is driving me mad.


I think I'm going to do the same. The build-up and anticipation of the K3 made me eager to get my hands on one, but these last couple of days of Amazon's mishandling of the situation is making me question why I've even bothered ordering one. That shouldn't be happening. I should still be looking forward to getting a K3, whenever it arrives.

Someone once said that if a thing stops being fun, stop doing it. Waiting for the K3 has stopped being fun.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just checked my order and it now says dispatch estimate is 26-27th August, delivery estimate is 27th-31st August. It still hasnt dispatched but im not too worried. If it doesnt come Saturday though, it wont come Monday because it's bank holiday. They also changed my delivery to Expedited which i didnt choose, i chose Super Saver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Omega Point said:


> Just spoken to Amazon CS. Apparently there is a supply delay on the 3G+WiFi model and *NONE* will be dispatched before *September 17th* (I asked them to repeat it as I didn't believe it). If this information is actually correct then they are going to be in for a lot of complaints as they were promising a lot of people earlier delivery than that.


Perhaps that is the case in the UK. Mine is G+W and was delivered today here in the US. . . . . .

But, how annoying, if true. . . . . .


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Perhaps that is the case in the UK. Mine is G+W and was delivered today here in the US. . . . . .
> 
> But, how annoying, if true. . . . . .


I had an e-mail from them later saying that was incorrect and that 3G+WiFi Kindles should be shipping in the next few days.

I have just edited that post to strike-tough the incorrect information.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, my delivery date still says it will arrive to today and yet it also still says it hasn't shipped yet. My only hope is that it has shipped but they didn't update it on my account. I remember someone here saying when they got their K2, it arrived while their account still said it hadn't shipped yet. So I'm still holding out some hope but if I don't get it today, I'm going to contact them and complain (or rather, my husband will because he can keep his cool better than I can). I originally accepted the fact that I may not get it until Tuesday because I paid for first class shipping - but after they gave me a delivery date of today AND changed my shipping to expedited without charging me, I got my hopes up only to be let down. If I don't get it today, they really jumped the gun and that's not cool. 

Not to mention, they sent me a completely useless cover a day early and now I might have to go the entire bank holiday weekend with an empty cover. I keep holding it and imagining what it will look like with a Kindle in it, lol.


----------



## showtimecircus (Jul 29, 2010)

just send an email to amazon venting my frustration. Felt quite therapeutic.  

"I was told in a previous email that my kindle would be dispatched by 27th which is today. Neither has the product been dispatched nor the money from my account taken. I am sick to death now seeing that people who ordered past the 29th July(the date i ordered) now have their kindles. Amazon is said to have a 'first come, first served basis' which at the moment to me seems like a total lie. I want to know when it's coming because there is no way i'm waiting till 31st for it to arrive like my delivery date specifies especially when i've paid an extra £7 for it to be delivered quickly. If i have to wait that long i see no reason to not cancel my order, shut down my amazon account and never come back again. The email i got off you last time was a computer one. I want a HUMAN  response this time if i may? I'm disgusted with your quality of service and am upset that i have been pushed to the back of the line whilst other people who ordered later now have their kindles, somehow jumping the line.

Alex"

will post the reply when i get it.

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, that's the other things I forgot which ticks me off - they HAVE charged our card.... days ago. And yet they still haven't shipped it? WTF.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

There are reports on www.amazon.co.uk discussion page of WiFi-only and 3G models being shipped today.

My status is still 'Not yet dispatched', but at least there's _hope_ that today might be the day. Although CS told me not to change my delivery address from work to home, as this might drop me to the back of the queue. So even if it does get dispatched today, I'm going to have a trip to the depot or wait til Tuesday.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine has finally changed to 'dispatching soon' in the last half an hour or so. There's still no estimated delivery date. Presumably I won't know until it actually ships. I'm struggling to give a fig at the moment.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Mine has finally changed to 'dispatching soon' in the last half an hour or so. There's still no estimated delivery date. Presumably I won't know until it actually ships. I'm struggling to give a fig at the moment.


Still no change on mine. It still says "Not Yet Dispatched: Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate". 

I've emailed again to query this "several days" thing they told me and to ask what more I was supposed to have done given that I pre-ordered early and chose "expedited", yet I'm still apparently last on the list.

Rather than being a time of mutual enjoyment, this whole Kindle debacle is leaving quite a sour taste.

Anyway, if I get a reply, I'll post again.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, this is just weird. It's just updated to "dispatching soon" but still says estimated delivery is today. So they've obviously updated the status and if the estimated delivery was wrong, you'd think they would have changed that too. I think I just need to give up trying to make any sense of it or I'll go crazy.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Okay, this is just weird. It's just updated to "dispatching soon" but still says estimated delivery is today. So they've obviously updated the status and if the estimated delivery was wrong, you'd think they would have changed that too. I think I just need to give up trying to make any sense of it or I'll go crazy.


I've had similar issues with other items ordered from Amazon occasionally, sometimes the system doesn't seem to update the estimated date until after dispatch. Or they could be using same day delivery but that seems a little unlikely.

My order still says 'Not Yet Dispatched' so I doubt I will get mine until next week now.


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to hear a few of you are getting some progress on your orders.

Poor JSR, Omega Point and I, still without any updates


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> Glad to hear a few of you are getting some progress on your orders.
> 
> Poor JSR, Omega Point and I, still without any updates


The updates are just as frustrating though, since they don't seem to mean anything!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

mine are still to do anything too.  
Expedited delivery seems to have delayed mine rather than speed it up !  
wifi  ordered 31st, nothing............just hoping they catch up for my 3G ordered 3rd, supposed to be delivered by 4th sept, but I have my doubts unless they speed up with this backlog.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I've just had a telephone reply to my last email.

There's apparently very little more that she could tell me, although she did say that it should dispatch in the next "day or two".  This is at least marginally better than the "several days" it said in yesterday's email, but the email following the telecon uses the phrase "in the coming days" which is perhaps not so much better.

They'll be shipping Kindles both today (Friday) and tomorrow (Saturday) so even if we're not shipped today, it has a chance of going out tomorrow.

She also mentioned that I was now near the top of the list and that my order may have been delayed due to changing the shipping at some stage.

However, she has refunded my £7 expedited postage so at least that's something positive to take away from this.

Other than that, there's no real update.  I guess we'll get our Kindles when we get them.


----------



## belynda (Oct 27, 2009)

Up until this afternoon mine said it would be shipped on 27th. It then changed to will be notified by email.
I emailed CS and they replied saying around the 10th Sept.
I have emailed back and said this is not good CS when they had said shipping 27th. I await a reply.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

belynda said:


> Up until this afternoon mine said it would be shipped on 27th. It then changed to will be notified by email.
> I emailed CS and they replied saying around the 10th Sept.
> I have emailed back and said this is not good CS when they had said shipping 27th. I await a reply.


Which Kindle did you order and when?

I am beginning to wonder if Amazon don't actually know when they will be able to ship the Kindles.


----------



## belynda (Oct 27, 2009)

Omega Point said:


> Which Kindle did you order and when?
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if Amazon don't actually know when they will be able to ship the Kindles.


Ordered Wi Fi version. 3 rd August. Up to 2 hours ago it was saying it will ship 27th .


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

One of the things that's annoying me right now is that I seem to be finding "Buy Kindle" adverts on many websites and forums.  It's incredibly annoying to see these adverts saying "Buy Kindle for only ... from Amazon" because we ordered Kindles a month ago and Amazon won't let us have them!  The adverts feel like they're rubbing our noses in it.

I'm going around with my AdBlock and NoScript and zapping every Kindle advert I can find.  It's kind of therapeutic!  I don't want to see another Kindle advert until I get mine in my hands!


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> One of the things that's annoying me right now is that I seem to be finding "Buy Kindle" adverts on many websites and forums. It's incredibly annoying to see these adverts saying "Buy Kindle for only ... from Amazon" because we ordered Kindles a month ago and Amazon won't let us have them! The adverts feel like they're rubbing our noses in it.
> 
> I'm going around with my AdBlock and NoScript and zapping every Kindle advert I can find. It's kind of therapeutic! I don't want to see another Kindle advert until I get mine in my hands!


I've had to tell Kaspersky to block 'http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindle-banner-*' to hide all the K3 adverts on here to avoid that annoyance.

There is also a sense of mild disappointment whenever I am force to retrieve my light after it launches itself of the top of my K2. I just sit there thinking 'that wouldn't have happened if I could use my new case'.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> I've had to tell Kaspersky to block 'http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindle-banner-*' to hide all the K3 adverts on here to avoid that annoyance.


I'm rather enjoying right-clicking all the ads and zapping them. It's like Space Invaders! I just need sound effects now. Zap, zap, zap!  Take that Amazon, you nasty Kindle-hoarders! 



Omega Point said:


> There is also a sense of mild disappointment whenever I am force to retrieve my light after it launches itself of the top of my K2. I just sit there thinking 'that wouldn't have happened if I could use my new case'.


I think I'd be gutted if I'd paid for the £50 case only to then wait for the Kindle. The Distance Selling Regulations only give you about 7 days to send something back if you change your mind. How can you make that decision if the Kindle takes a further 10 days to turn up?

Incidentally, still no change on my order.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Someone on the Amazon UK Kindle Discussion board has reported their Kindle 3G ordered on the 29th July (about 6PM) has dispatched so Amazon do seem to be making their way though the orders, albeit slowly.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Much to my astonishment I've finally had a shipping notice. My K3 is now on it's way. They told me when I complained yesterday that they were upgrading me to Priority Shipping for free. Since I already had Expedited next day Prime for free I'm not sure what they thought the difference was, but I have no tracking info because they've sent it by _Royal Mail_..... If it doesn't get pinched in transit, I may (or may not) see it sometime tomorrow. A complete c*ck-up from start to finish.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a dispatch estimate of yesterday or today. Just checked, it hasnt dispatched yet. I keep thinking they could dispatch it while i'm asleep tonight and i could still get it tomorrow! If that fails, looks like it will be next week. I cant be too dissapointed because i chose free super saver, but Amazon did change it automatically to expedited, maybe they should have left it


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

belynda said:


> Up until this afternoon mine said it would be shipped on 27th. It then changed to will be notified by email.
> I emailed CS and they replied saying around the 10th Sept.
> I have emailed back and said this is not good CS when they had said shipping 27th. I await a reply.


I had a similar thing happen.

For the last few day mine said that it would delivered on dispatched on the 26th and delivery on the 27th but no e-mail to confirm shipping. Late this afternoon it changed to:

Not Yet Dispatched: Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.

I ordered on the 9th August and was told of a dispatch day around 8th September so hadn't expected an earlier delivery. Naturally I was pleased when they said it would be dispatched earlier than first stated so made a point of being at home to received it. After receiving the e-mail stating Not Yet Dispatched I emailed CS to ask why they changed delivery to an earlier date and then back again. I was not complaining that I had to wait my turn, which was what I expected to do, but that they didn't seem to know what they were doing by repeatedly changing the delivery dates. I will be interested in reading their reply to my email which I sent over 7 hours ago.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Last night around 11pm, my shipping changed to dispatched! If it makes it here today, I take back anything nasty I said about Amazon, lol.

Edit to add: It's here! It's funny because it's only a day late but it feels like it's taken forever, I guess partly because some people started getting them Thursday. I'll post what I think of it when I've had a chance to play around with it.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine still hasnt dispatched. Looks like Tuesday now.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Still absolutely no change on my order either.

So it's going to be at least a week later than Amazon promised when I pre-ordered, although I'm now fully expecting not to see it until after the 17th (the current date on their website).  In future, I think I'll treat all of Amazon's promises in the same way I treat Apple's promises.

At least it gives me three more days to decide whether to hit the "cancel" button.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My K3 has finally arrived. This time last week I probably would have been only mildly disappointed that I wasn't getting it on release day, but after the shenanigans of the last three days, my excitement has waned as my frustration has risen. Still, it's here now, finally, and I hope everyone else who is still waiting gets theirs as soon as possible.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who has theirs, i hope you're all enjoying them 

Although i havent even thought of cancelling mine, i'm fully expecting it to be here next week. I may start getting annoyed if it isnt here on 31st since that the latest delivery date. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Although i havent even thought of cancelling mine, i'm fully expecting it to be here next week. I may start getting annoyed if it isnt here on 31st since that the latest delivery date. But we shall see what happens.


Reducing the shipping to zero has certainly helped. I have just enough faith left that this will mean I'll get it "next working day" whenever Amazon can be bothered to get around to shipping it.

Whether my patience will last that long or not is another matter. It's very difficult to maintain enthusiasm for a product that will already be a week or more out of date by the time it arrives. I'm just glad I haven't paid for too many Kindle books just yet in case I do decide to go for a different e-book reader.

It's even more annoying to read that many people who ordered in the second batch, re: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33890.0.html are receiving shipping notices while those of us in the first batch seem to have been overlooked.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Another day and still no change to my order. Looks like 1st September is the earliest I will get my Kindle now.

This message is starting to annoy me:


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

On the Kindle product page it says "you ordered this product on 31st July."

When i go to view it to torture myself with the frequent message above ^ it says i ordered on 30th July. So if Amazon are currently dispatching to those who ordered on 29th, am i going to be next or wait until they reach the 31st lot? Arghhh i'm not even going to worry, lol. If i dont think about it it will just arrive. That's what i tell myself. 

I havent ordered any books for it yet because i want to do that on the Kindle itself. At least while we are waiting i can think of a name for her.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

cc84 said:


> On the Kindle product page it says "you ordered this product on 31st July."
> 
> When i go to view it to torture myself with the frequent message above ^ it says i ordered on 30th July. So if Amazon are currently dispatching to those who ordered on 29th, am i going to be next or wait until they reach the 31st lot? Arghhh i'm not even going to worry, lol. If i dont think about it it will just arrive. That's what i tell myself.
> 
> I havent ordered any books for it yet because i want to do that on the Kindle itself. At least while we are waiting i can think of a name for her.


I hate it when Amazon display two different dates for orders, it means (I think) that you ordered after the next-day cut-off point on the 30th. Mine does the same as I ordered at 19:06 on the 30th. They probably should fix it.

You can add to the hilarity by ordering something after the cut-off point and viewing the product page straight away, it tells you that you ordered the item one day in the future. (Yes I was bored when I noticed that)


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive given up on my wifi 31st order, obviously not moving now, not in the promised release day delivery, feel very let down.  Amazon US are now sending out 3rd Aug units, while crappy Amazon UK can't even get past the 29th or 30th units.
Goodness knows when I'll see my 3G unit, at time of order it was on or before 4th Sept, now I have no idea when that will arrive.

worse still, the wifi one is for my daughter for xmas, so I am stuck waiting for the 3G one for myself.  I hope it will arrive as promised on 4th, but I can't see how when they are so far behind.  At best I'll be stuck looking at the boxed wifi version next week and not having my 3G one.  Thought it was bad enough having to stare at the empty cover..........


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> I hate it when Amazon display two different dates for orders, it means (I think) that you ordered after the next-day cut-off point on the 30th. Mine does the same as I ordered at 19:06 on the 30th. They probably should fix it.
> 
> You can add to the hilarity by ordering something after the cut-off point and viewing the product page straight away, it tells you that you ordered the item one day in the future. (Yes I was bored when I noticed that)


Haha that made me chuckle 

babyd, i think Amazon UK didnt anticipate how many of us wanted a Kindle. It's hugely popular in the US so they probably had more ready to dispatch. It doesnt make it any better though. But how good are you, i havent even started thinking about Xmas yet


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Im not that great, trust me, if my 3G one is delayed by weeks then I'll open the wifi one and have to reorder later on  LOL

Have to carry on reading my trusty sony for now, not the same as an exciting new toy, but better then nothing.  Not sure I even care about the Kindle now, its really killed the excitement now


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

cc84 said:


> babyd, i think Amazon UK didnt anticipate how many of us wanted a Kindle. It's hugely popular in the US so they probably had more ready to dispatch. It doesnt make it any better though.


I think you're right and, if true, it speaks volumes about their ineptitude. They clearly know there's a market for the Kindle in the UK because they set up the Kindle UK Store - no other country outside the US has their own store, so clearly Amazon are aware that the UK is a big market (presumably this was judged on how many UK customers previously bought Kindles via the US).

Yet, despite having a month's warning, they still can't prepare for the pre-orders. I'm not talking about getting enough in necessarily, because they may have only ordered a small quantity in the first batch and then couldn't order any more until the second batch. What I'm talking about is them not bothering to tell us weeks ago that out Kindles would be delayed. I only ask for a date - one that they'll stick to.

It's ironic that the US store is capable of handing the whole of the US *and* the rest of the world, but the UK store can't handle one piddling little island with a couple of satellites.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

apparently Kindle support UK are now telling people that ordered 30/31st that they hope to get them by end of next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
great, just what I wanted to hear, a week after the expected delivery on the page when I ordered.

So when the hell are the 4th Sept ones going to arrive?

I am very close to cancelling and returning the cover now.  May just stick to sony and get their new one.  I am just so annoyed and let down now.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

babyd said:


> apparently Kindle support UK are now telling people that ordered 30/31st that they hope to get them by end of next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> great, just what I wanted to hear, a week after the expected delivery on the page when I ordered.
> 
> So when the hell are the 4th Sept ones going to arrive?
> ...


Oh Joy. So it's going to take them about 6/7 days (starting 25th) to go though 4 days of pre-orders!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> apparently Kindle support UK are now telling people that ordered 30/31st that they hope to get them by end of next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From that statement, I'm less concerned about the "end of next week" as I am about the use of the word "hope". They "hope" to get them out a week late? Meaning that they are doubtful that they will achieve even this.

Did they say they hope to ship them by the end of the week, or hope that they'll be in our hands by the end of the week?

Amazon could have avoided all of this by saying a month ago that Amazon.com will ship by August 27th, and Amazon.co.uk would ship by 3rd September. Okay, we'd still be peeved at being put second but at least we'd know where we stood and wouldn't be going through these endless rounds of being let down.



babyd said:


> I am very close to cancelling and returning the cover now. May just stick to sony and get their new one.


I, and I'm sure many others too, don't even have an e-reader to begin with. The Kindle was going to be my first foray into the world of e-readers. I'm beginning to understand why the Luddites stick with their paper books.

I think I'll use the waiting time to see what else is around. Isn't Sony bringing out a new touch-screen model? I wonder what that's like.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Just spoke to them myself and she said as far as they have been told all orders placed before the first deadline will ship within 48 hours.
My second order will still ship by the expected date of 4th Sept.............she has no idea why Kindle support would tell someone that its end of next week now, as they all work from the same memo and her new memo still says 48 hours........

I really don't know what to believe.

I HATE KINDLE right now !!!!!    It no longer holds any pleasure, just annoyance and anger  

I just wish Amazon would give some sort of official and honest update.............


In the meantime, if I hear about the new Sony and its an improvement over my current Sony readers, I will go for that, never had any issues with them.  Just wanted the pleasure of buying from Amazon, but thats not such a pleasure now.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> From that statement, I'm less concerned about the "end of next week" as I am about the use of the word "hope". They "hope" to get them out a week late? Meaning that they are doubtful that they will achieve even this.
> 
> Did they say they hope to ship them by the end of the week, or hope that they'll be in our hands by the end of the week?


Here is the quote from the Amazon UK Kindle forum....

_"I ordered 30th July and have now been told by Kindle Support that they hope I will have it by the end of the week, as they doubt it will be dispatched in the next few days "_

Link to thread
http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3IRFCNF3E5K2W&cdThread=TxUPLZMX9W80XP&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

babyd said:


> Just spoke to them myself and she said as far as they have been told all orders placed before the first deadline will ship within 48 hours.
> My second order will still ship by the expected date of 4th Sept.............she has no idea why Kindle support would tell someone that its end of next week now, as they all work from the same memo and her new memo still says 48 hours........
> 
> I really don't know what to believe.
> ...


48 hours on working days could put dispatch on Wednesday which means delivery Thursday/Friday.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

she claimed 48 hours included Sunday/Monday, as I asked about that.

Frankly I think we won't see anything now till Tuesday and they are just trying to control the bad press.  Stupid, as I said they would help immensely if they were just honest about the dates.....


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> she claimed 48 hours included Sunday/Monday, as I asked about that.
> 
> Frankly I think we won't see anything now till Tuesday and they are just trying to control the bad press. Stupid, as I said they would help immensely if they were just honest about the dates.....


I think you're right on that. They know that if they say "48 hours including Sunday/Monday" then they'll shut us up until Tuesday. Then someone else can worry about our rants after that.

When I last spoke to them (Friday morning), CS said that they'd dispatch in the "next day or two". I specifically asked about it being a weekend but she said they'd be dispatching on Saturday. I can't honestly see them doing any dispatching from now until Tuesday because it doesn't matter how hard Amazon work, there will be no courier picking them up over the bank holiday weekend.

That said, I received an email confirming the telecon and in that she said "next few days" - and not "next day or two". They can hardly be working from a "memo" when the same person gives two different estimations in the space of ten minutes. I think they just don't know.

I don't think we're going to see any movement now until at least Tuesday. That's presuming that they get any Kindles in before Tuesday. I reckon they don't have any left, so now they're just saying whatever they can say while waiting for the next shipment to arrive - which will probably be sometime between Tuesday and Friday.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I said on Amazon forums that it's times like these i'm glad i'm a pessimist! I never thought Amazon would be able to dispatch/deliver on time and just thought it would be a nice suprise if they did.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh great, there are now four 1 star reviews on the kindle product page now, 3 about the lack of delivery/service.  One mentions that they have been told it will now be at least 20 days after quoted dates!!!!  Even then there is no guarantee, due to lack of supply, they simply don't have any!

I really hope this is not true otherwise my release day kindle will not arrive till a month after the promised date!!!

This is getting beyond a joke here now, the US supplies are fine, they are now shipping ahead of time, 3rd Aug going out now and us UKers still cant get release day orders.  Seems maybe most stocks went there instead of here.

Why can't Amazon just be honest with us, all this speculation is just awful, I really don't know where I stand or what is true.

Now my lighted cover will be outside the 30 day return if this is true, once I get my kindle to try it out, if I don't like the light then I won't be able to return it as it will be outside the return time.....just great.


UPDATE:  MY 31st order for wifi only has just changed to Dispatching Soon!!!!!!!!!!!  the 3rd Aug 3G still waiting for changes.  Great news, hopefully something is finally happening.........mind you might stay in dispatching soon for another 3 weeks


----------



## cskarev (Aug 25, 2010)

Guys, I just have Dispatching soon message and my Visa is charged . Can't wait to get it already.
I ordered my K3 on August 2nd with Free Super saver delivery.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

yes, looks like they have finally had a large wifi delivery as they are dispatching 31st to 4th Aug wifi orders now.......according to Amz forums.

Just need a large 3G delivery in now so I can get my other one


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Still no change to my order (placed July 31st).  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## cskarev (Aug 25, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> Still no change to my order (placed July 31st). Why am I not surprised?


What did you order - a 3G? I ordered WiFi only on August 2nd I already have Dispatching soon and charged card.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

cskarev said:


> What did you order - a 3G? I ordered WiFi only on August 2nd I already have Dispatching soon and charged card.


A plain ordinary simple £109 graphite WiFi model.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Just as I posted that, I checked my order (for the three millionth time today) and it now says "Dispatching Soon".

Yay!  

I guess that means that one is allocated to me.  Probably won't ship 'til Tuesday, though.


----------



## cskarev (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats for the Dispatching soon . It seems Amazon has problems with the 3Gs but not with the WiFis anymore. Now they are preparing all devices ordered with "the second wave"


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

Woot! Mine's "Dispatching Soon" too. No bank holiday in Scotland tomorrow, so hopefully dispatched tomorrow, and arrive Tuesday.  

At least we'll never have to wait more than a few seconds for our books to arrive in future!


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

cskarev said:


> Congrats for the Dispatching soon . It seems Amazon has problems with the 3Gs but not with the WiFis anymore. Now they are preparing all devices ordered with "the second wave"


From what I can work out, it's gone something like this...
WED 25 : Amazon dispatch some WiFi Kindles.
THU 26 : NOTHING
FRI 27 : Amazon dispatch some 3G Kindles (+ maybe a few WiFi Kindles).
SAT 28 : NOTHING
SUN 29 : Amazon get another batch of WiFi Kindles ready for dispatch.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> From what I can work out, it's gone something like this...
> WED 25 : Amazon dispatch some WiFi Kindles.
> THU 26 : NOTHING
> FRI 27 : Amazon dispatch some 3G Kindles (+ maybe a few WiFi Kindles).
> ...


I just hope they are all working overtime today and bank holiday tomorrow -so they get through tons of orders.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

My wifi one (daughters xmas pressie) now shows as dispatched for delivery on 1st.  Gone just plain old RM though, even though I paid for expedited, can't track it at all....... it went into dispatching around 10.30ish so pretty quick now.  Got dispatch email and welcome to kindle email too

I guess they are mass packing all weekend now and loading up ready to be sent Tuesday for delivery Weds.  Great to see them finally on track with the wifi orders at least, must have been a supply issue then.

Now, keeping everything crossed that they get a large 3G delivery next and my 3G one  (my kindle) goes very soon............otherwise I will be sat here with a wifi I can't use and an empty lighted cover


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> Got dispatch email and welcome to kindle email too
> 
> I guess they are mass packing all weekend now and loading up ready to be sent Tuesday for delivery Weds. Great to see them finally on track with the wifi orders at least, must have been a supply issue then.


I got my dispatched email about an hour ago with a delivery date of 1st. I logged on and mine has gone Royal Mail, too. Royal Mail First Class is 1-2 days, so we may not receive them on 1st at all. I can't see them delivering them all on the same day.

Seems pretty pointless picking "expedited", though, doesn't it?

As you say, it's fairly sure that they haven't been dispatched - they're more likely on a pallet at the exit door of the warehouse ready to go on a van on Tuesday. I would prefer to be told when it's actually left their premises.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

3g ordered around 12:30 on 30/7. Rec'd 'dispatched' email at 14:48 today. Est delivery 1/9 by Royal Mail. Good luck all!


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

retro said:


> 3g ordered around 12:30 on 30/7. Rec'd 'dispatched' email at 14:48 today. Est delivery 1/9 by Royal Mail. Good luck all!


They seem to be part of the way though the 30th then but not all the way. I ordered at about 7pm and my order still says 'Not Yet Dispatched'.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> They seem to be part of the way though the 30th then but not all the way. I ordered at about 7pm and my order still says 'Not Yet Dispatched'.


I think all of us who've had the dispatched notice today are crossing our fingers that yours gets out the same time. If they're working today to dispatch, then they may also be working tomorrow. If so, they'll all end up going out on Tuesday.

I'm wondering if these are sent regular First Class or if they're going Special Delivery (Next Day). If the weight of the package is below 1Kg, special delivery is just £6.70 (probably less for bulk shipments) - and that would be in line with the £7 we paid (and got refunded) for expedited.

Fingers crossed for that one, too.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> I think all of us who've had the dispatched notice today are crossing our fingers that yours gets out the same time. If they're working today to dispatch, then they may also be working tomorrow. If so, they'll all end up going out on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm wondering if these are sent regular First Class or if they're going Special Delivery (Next Day). If the weight of the package is below 1Kg, special delivery is just £6.70 (probably less for bulk shipments) - and that would be in line with the £7 we paid (and got refunded) for expedited.
> 
> Fingers crossed for that one, too.


Thanks.

Looking back though dispatch e-mails I've had from Amazon in the past Special Delivery is listed as 'Royal Mail Special Delivery' rather than Royal Mail so I would guess they ship the Kindles First Class the same as the covers.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looking back though dispatch e-mails I've had from Amazon in the past Special Delivery is listed as 'Royal Mail Special Delivery' rather than Royal Mail so I would guess they ship the Kindles First Class the same as the covers.


Well, it was a bit of wishful thinking on my part there.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

reports on Amazon forums of 3G ones from 30th/31st and 1st just going into dispatch process.  This happened in last hour so they seem to be moving onto the 3G ones now.........if they get through them as fast as the wifi ones they may ship my 3G one soon.......it must have been a massive delivery they had in, as they are steaming through them now.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

babyd said:


> reports on Amazon forums of 3G ones from 30th/31st and 1st just going into dispatch process. This happened in last hour so they seem to be moving onto the 3G ones now.........if they get through them as fast as the wifi ones they may ship my 3G one soon.......it must have been a massive delivery they had in, as they are steaming through them now.


Still no change to my order yet.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Still no change to my order yet.


keep watching as I think it may change in the next few hours, or maybe tomorrow......fingers crossed 

UPDATE: ooh, reports on there now of 3G's from 3rd Aug dispatching soon (few and far between though), not mine yet......seems they are clearing them now, reckon most orders will be out within 24 hours now. Still reports of 30th too, so they are working on batches from 30th to 3rd it seems..............


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

my 3G ordered 3rd is now Dispatching soon !!!!!!!!  I am now mega excited........

Omega, if yours isn't yet, it will be very soon, they are sorting them all now, fingers crossed for you too


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

FINALLY!


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> FINALLY!


Is this a 3G model?


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

kindle3 said:


> Is this a 3G model?


Yep 3G+WiFi.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> FINALLY!


Yay! Looks like we're all on the same team at last. Looking forward to seeing you post "dispatched" real soon!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, glad you are all getting good news. I havent been on the computer at all today because i spent way too long yesterday refreshing Amazon to see of any changes. Anyway i just checked and my Kindle has dispatched today (29th)! So i'm very happy. It's coming via City Link and i have a tracking number. 

I also have the emails i'm going to read through now. EEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK super happy for myself and you guys.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Hi everyone, glad you are all getting good news. I havent been on the computer at all today because i spent way too long yesterday refreshing Amazon to see of any changes. Anyway i just checked and my Kindle has dispatched today (29th)! So i'm very happy. It's coming via City Link and i have a tracking number.
> 
> I also have the emails i'm going to read through now. EEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK super happy for myself and you guys.


What shipping option did you chose to get City Link?  I chose expedited but just got Royal Mail and no way to track it. I didn't think there was a better option than expedited?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon changed my option to expedited by themselves. I originally chose free super saver. To be honest i'm rubbish so wouldnt know if Royal Mail or City Link were the best.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> What shipping option did you chose to get City Link?  I chose expedited but just got Royal Mail and no way to track it. I didn't think there was a better option than expedited?


I had one day expedited on my order and when I complained about the delay in shipping they said they would upgrade me to 'priority shipping', whatever that is, for free. It still came via Royal Mail with no tracking, but it did arrive the next day after it shipped.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Amazon changed my option to expedited by themselves. I originally chose free super saver. To be honest i'm rubbish so wouldnt know if Royal Mail or City Link were the best.


I'm not sure if City Link are better or worse (a few years back they had a bit of a poor rep but I think they're okay so long as they don't ship breakables). I just wondered how you ended up with a courier while the best I could manage was regular standard Royal Mail.

The three shipping options I saw when ordering were Super Saver, Royal Mail, and Expedited - so I presumed Expedited should be better than Royal Mail. I could be wrong in that assumption, but it just seemed a bit odd.

I wonder if Amazon are sending out so many kindles on Tuesday that perhaps they filled their allocation of one shipping method and so are sending the rest by another. I guess that's feasible.


----------



## cskarev (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got my *Dispatched *mail. Mine ordered August 2nd, WiFi only with Dispatching soon from yesterday at noon.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

my 3G is still stuck in dispatching now...............come on Amazon, don't let me down a second time, even you can't do that!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> my 3G is still stuck in dispatching now...............come on Amazon, don't let me down a second time, even you can't do that!


It's a pity they couldn't put it in the same box as your other one. Wouldn't that save them some shipping money?


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Dispatched! (Well they will tomorrow anyway)









Anyone else get their 'Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Amazon Kindle' e-mail before their Dispatch notification?


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Anyone else get their 'Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Amazon Kindle' e-mail before their Dispatch notification?


Mine both came through at the same time.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> Mine both came through at the same time.


I got the 'Congratulations' e-mail, read it, logged into my account, took a screen shot and uploaded it to Flickr before the dispatch e-mail arrived (it wasn't e-mail client delay). Just another quirk in Amazon's systems I guess.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

My 3G one is still stuck in dispatching.................this is getting annoying again now.  The wifi was dispatching for only 4 hours, this one has been stuck for close to 24 hours now  

was hoping it would go today so I got both together, especially the 3G as its my one


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

My Kindle delivery is down for tomorrow when tracking on Amazon.co.uk, but just looked on City Link's website, and it's down for today!  

Guess I'll just have to wait and see, but nice if I get it today.


----------



## Greenbeast (Aug 4, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> My Kindle delivery is down for tomorrow when tracking on Amazon.co.uk, but just looked on City Link's website, and it's down for today!
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see, but nice if I get it today.


Me too, if City-Link says it's out for delivery today, you should get it today


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

my 3G has finally despatched this morning,  funny how it happened half hour after calling CS about it 

expedited but gone RM again, not even first class!!!

Delivery est tomorrow though, so all good, just hope I get one that doesn't have a bad screen or rebooting issues.

Won't be able to sleep tonight now


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

yoshimi said:


> My Kindle delivery is down for tomorrow when tracking on Amazon.co.uk, but just looked on City Link's website, and it's down for today!
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see, but nice if I get it today.


What day was yours despatched?

In its wisdom (hah!) Amazon decided to send my "expedited" Kindle via Royal Mail so I have no way to track it. Post has been today - with no Kindle (unless it's coming in a van later). So I'm waiting 'til tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Yay I have "dispatching soon" on mine today!  

(I ordered the WiFi+3G version and it said "will be delivered by 4th of Sept" when I placed my order)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> What day was yours despatched?
> 
> In its wisdom (hah!) Amazon decided to send my "expedited" Kindle via Royal Mail so I have no way to track it. Post has been today - with no Kindle (unless it's coming in a van later). So I'm waiting 'til tomorrow I guess.


Mine came by Royal Mail and wasn't delivered with the morning post - it came by van later.


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Anso said:


> Yay I have "dispatching soon" on mine today!
> 
> (I ordered the WiFi+3G version and it said "will be delivered by 4th of Sept" when I placed my order)


What was your order date? Thanks


----------



## Greenbeast (Aug 4, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> What day was yours despatched?
> 
> In its wisdom (hah!) Amazon decided to send my "expedited" Kindle via Royal Mail so I have no way to track it. Post has been today - with no Kindle (unless it's coming in a van later). So I'm waiting 'til tomorrow I guess.


Sometimes RM do separate parcel deliveries, don't give up hope!
It wouldn't take many parcels for the postie on his bike to be overwhelmed, sometimes a van makes a later round.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

kindle3 said:


> What was your order date? Thanks


I ordered on the 4th of August.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

Greenbeast said:


> Sometimes RM do separate parcel deliveries, don't give up hope!
> It wouldn't take many parcels for the postie on his bike to be overwhelmed, sometimes a van makes a later round.


Yes I used to be a posty - only really take a few small packets out each so if it is big (kindle box would be borderline) or there are alot for his/her route - he/she would leave it for the van.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

thetonyclifton said:


> Yes I used to be a posty - only really take a few small packets out each so if it is big (kindle box would be borderline) or there are alot for his/her route - he/she would leave it for the van.


You were lucky, I was a Postman for well over 30 years and we regularly took packets the size of shoe boxes. If there wasn't enough space in the bag we had to use another, not unusal to deliver 5-6 bags a day. Now my ex-workmates have said that they have up to 8-9 bags somedays, and people wonder why the mail deliveries are going downhill.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Anso said:


> Yay I have "dispatching soon" on mine today!
> 
> (I ordered the WiFi+3G version and it said "will be delivered by 4th of Sept" when I placed my order)


...and an hour later I have now had a mail saying it's "dispatched"    Soooo excited!!

Wish there was a bit more delivery information than "by Royal Mail" though... I really thought I could track it...


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Greenbeast said:


> Sometimes RM do separate parcel deliveries, don't give up hope!
> It wouldn't take many parcels for the postie on his bike to be overwhelmed, sometimes a van makes a later round.


LOL, I just imagined a man on his bike with boxes of Kindles stacked up around him like an overloaded pizza delivery boy. 

I think we have an different postman at the moment. Until about a week ago, it would be gone midday before we saw any sign of a letter. For the last week or so, post has been delivered first thing. It's been quite a surprise to actually get hold of letters *before* leaving the house for the day. Reminds me of the "good ol' days".


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Anso said:


> ...and an hour later I have now had a mail saying it's "dispatched"    Soooo excited!!
> 
> Wish there was a bit more delivery information than "by Royal Mail" though... I really thought I could track it...


Seems like they're shipping them out as quickly as possible with any carrier while saving money with no tracking.... 

But if it gets here quickly, I've not got a problem with that


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

kindle3 said:


> Seems like they're shipping them out as quickly as possible with any carrier while saving money with no tracking....
> 
> But if it gets here quickly, I've not got a problem with that


Totally agree  ... only is says that the estimated delivery date is the 6th  ...how can it take a whole 7 days to get here...?!? LOL!


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

robins777 said:


> You were lucky, I was a Postman for well over 30 years and we regularly took packets the size of shoe boxes. If there wasn't enough space in the bag we had to use another, not unusal to deliver 5-6 bags a day. Now my ex-workmates have said that they have up to 8-9 bags somedays, and people wonder why the mail deliveries are going downhill.


Sorry I meant per bag - I took one bag out with me (with a few small packets in it) and then sent other bags out to be delivered to my drop boxes around my route by a van (with other small packets in them too) anything that took up too much space was delivered by the parcel van.

I was walking - no bike or whatever.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine came today  He is beautiful, he is called Simba. lol! I wasnt in when he arrived so only got my hands on him about 2 hours ago. Connected easily to wi-fi, downloaded 2 books. So far it's perfect and definately worth the wait for everyone.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Mine came today  He is beautiful, he is called Simba. lol! I wasnt in when he arrived so only got my hands on him about 2 hours ago. Connected easily to wi-fi, downloaded 2 books. So far it's perfect and definately worth the wait for everyone.


when did you order?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

31st July i ordered


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just saw Kindle advert on tv for first time!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Just saw Kindle advert on tv for first time!


I saw it yesterday evening, and I skipped over it tonight. If I based my purchasing decision on that advert, I wouldn't have bought a Kindle.

It tells us nothing about it, has awful dreary music, and leaves me thinking "huh?"

Perhaps their real advert is stuck on a pallet in a warehouse somewhere with "dispatching soon" on it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I still haven't ever seen an advert for the Kindle here in the UK. But given the fact that they can't keep up with the orders they have, advertising would seem to be superfluous anyway!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw it this morning, and wondered how anyone would know anything from that!  Very strange ad, doesn't give much away......

My Kindles are here !!!!!!  They just arrive with my van postie about 5 mins ago........I am super happy, well so far anyway, yet to try it out, fingers crossed its all okay.
I have plugged it in and will leave it the full 3 hours to charge.  It is so pretty, and light, coming from metal sony readers I can really tell the difference.  I am impressed with the looks at least, very neat.
I even liked the smell of the USB cord, I know others hate it, but it reminds me of that new doll smell, took me right back to childhood when I got a whiff, bliss,  I must be weird


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

I have seen the UK ad about 3 times now.

The music is the same as they used before - Annie Little 'Fly Me Away'


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> My Kindles are here !!!!!! They just arrive with my van postie about 5 mins ago........


Still no sign of mine. Postie came with just regular post again this morning. No Kindle.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

thetonyclifton said:


> It doesnt give a lot of specs etc - but I dont think that is the market they are going for with the ad - they want people who read and want what they see but are not techie.


We watched it on Monday evening during "The Gadget Show" and we both agreed that if we didn't already know what the Kindle was, the advert would have done nothing to change that.

This seems to be par for the course for adverts these days. They go out of their way to *not* tell you what the product is. It's like most modern movie trailers that throw loads of CGI in your face, bang the title on the screen, and tell you absolutely nothing whatsoever about the film.

It's as though everyone's too embarrassed to mention what the product might be about.

What's needed is some condensed version of the video on Amazon's Kindle page. I watched that a month or so ago and immediately wanted my Kindle to be delivered on that day. The TV advert just leaves me saying "huh?"


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> We watched it on Monday evening during "The Gadget Show" and we both agreed that if we didn't already know what the Kindle was, the advert would have done nothing to change that.
> 
> This seems to be par for the course for adverts these days. They go out of their way to *not* tell you what the product is. It's like most modern movie trailers that throw loads of CGI in your face, bang the title on the screen, and tell you absolutely nothing whatsoever about the film.
> 
> ...


Which advert did you see the stop start animation one or the one with the couple reading on the beach?


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

thetonyclifton said:


> Which advert did you see the stop start animation one or the one with the couple reading on the beach?


Just the one with them sitting on the beach holding grey objects in their hands while the camera pulls away and the caption finally says "kindle".

Or something like that. I think I fell asleep part way through it... 

Just checked YouTube and it's very similar to this one -






The advert seems to say that if you're alone on the beach with a friend, this boring grey object is great for stopping you from talking to each other. Two inanimate zombies that are such social pariahs that the entire rest of the beach got up and went off to do something much more interesting ages ago.

I see from YouTube that the Kindle2 advert was very similar (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8GpHifZO3M&feature=related) - except that the K2 advert actually mentioned "reading" and "books", something the K3 advert skillfully avoids making any mention of whatsoever.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

My K3 has arrived, yay!  

I've given it a quick browse but now I must do some work while it's charging.

First impressions are good.  My only comparison is with brief glances at a 5" Sony e-reader.  The Kindle has a much (much!) better screen and is far more responsive.  On the Sony, the page turning speed put me off.  The Kindle appears to be much quicker.

It found my wifi network, 50+ character password entered fine first time.  Books downloaded, quick browse of BBC News website.  Fiddled with a couple of functions (rotate screen, text size, text-to-speech, etc).

So far, all is well.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine's just arrived too!     Charging at the moment!

In the meantime, is there a K3 manual on the internet somewhere to download please?


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Anso said:


> Mine's just arrived too!    Charging at the moment!
> 
> In the meantime, is there a K3 manual on the internet somewhere to download please?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_kug?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200487900


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Anso said:


> Mine's just arrived too!    Charging at the moment!
> 
> In the meantime, is there a K3 manual on the internet somewhere to download please?


Both the quick start guide and the manual are linked to at the bottom of the Kindle page on Amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Graphite/dp/B002Y27P46) - or you can just read it on your K3!

I downloaded the manual weeks ago in anticipation.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> Both the quick start guide and the manual are linked to at the bottom of the Kindle page on Amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Graphite/dp/B002Y27P46) - or you can just read it on your K3!
> 
> I downloaded the manual weeks ago in anticipation.


Thank you


----------



## cskarev (Aug 25, 2010)

Somebody with Super saver delivery - can you tell me how many working days did you wait after dispatch? 
I have an estimate delivery date 6th (dispatched on August 31th) but I really hope to get it sooner


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

cskarev said:


> Somebody with Super saver delivery - can you tell me how many working days did you wait after dispatch?
> I have an estimate delivery date 6th (dispatched on August 31th) but I really hope to get it sooner


Mine was on Super Saver (I have a K2 so felt no rush). Ordered on the 4th of Aug (it said "to be delivered by Sept 4th" on the page when I placed my order). It went to "dispatching soon" yesterday and then later in the day I got an e-mail saying it had been dispatched. My e-mail said "estimated delivery on the 6th of Sept by Royal Mail". I was super surprised when it turned up 30 mins ago!!  So mine took nearly exactly 24 hours. Hope that helps


----------



## cskarev (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Anso, great news. I hope I'll get it till the end of the week


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Just been playing with mine now its charged.  I am loving it, the lighted cover works great too, lit the screen much better than I thought it would, its a keeper.....
Been downloading samples and books I bought before, putting them all in collections and tried out the Kindle store and the web browser.  So far, so good, no freezes or reboots.  Though I am fully expecting it very soon, seems there may be a few bugs and hopefully will be sorted with an update soon.  But for now, its all great!!  Loving it 
Though I haven't read a thing, just spent 4 hours playing.............lol


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> Just the one with them sitting on the beach holding grey objects in their hands while the camera pulls away and the caption finally says "kindle".
> 
> Or something like that. I think I fell asleep part way through it...
> 
> ...


I sort of see your point but you are taking the negative aspect of everything.

I would imagine they were going for couple on holiday in idyllic place enjoying some quiet time and reading a book. With nothing getting in the way.

I suppose the music would also suggest that they might not even actually be there but that the reading and thus the kindel - flew them away.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

thetonyclifton said:


> I sort of see your point but you are taking the negative aspect of everything.
> 
> I would imagine they were going for couple on holiday in idyllic place enjoying some quiet time and reading a book. With nothing getting in the way.
> 
> I suppose the music would also suggest that they might not even actually be there but that the reading and thus the kindel - flew them away.


Advertising shouldn't be a puzzle. Commercials on TV are annoying at best. I'm certainly not going to be spending time trying to work out what it is they're selling and why I should buy it. Two seconds later there's going to be another puzzling ad that's just as convoluted.

If I was to put a positive spin on that advert, I'd be saying - "oh, a quiet idyllic beach, bright sunshine, nice sea... time to plan my holidays". I wouldn't say "quiet idyllic beach, I must read a book". At best I'd think the caption "Amazon Kindle" meant that Amazon were opening up a package holiday service or something.

So, for me, the ad fails no matter which way I look at it.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> Been downloading samples and books I bought before, putting them all in collections and tried out the Kindle store and the web browser. So far, so good, no freezes or reboots. Though I am fully expecting it very soon, seems there may be a few bugs and hopefully will be sorted with an update soon. But for now, its all great!! Loving it
> Though I haven't read a thing, just spent 4 hours playing.............lol


I've just spent my lunch break making collections, downloading free books, sending a file from my netbook to my Kindle email address, browsing other websites, etc.

So far, no problems whatsoever. Early days, of course, but it's looking good.

Going to try some PDFs next.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

spoke too soon, just froze on me when I showed the daughter the text to speech.  a reboot sorted it though.  Not overly concerned at this stage I think they will come out with an update soon, or if it becomes a problem then I'll exchange it.  
Im tough, I had a Sony 505 and that reboots so much and wiped my collections and bookmarks that it drove me crazy  LOL


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess I should be waiting for a freeze, then?

I've put a couple of PDFs on it and that worked well - I could view the page well enough on full screen and the CAD drawings once I'd zoomed in and darkened it.  I've transferred some MP3 music and MP3 audiobooks to it.  Both worked fine (even when I put them in folders-within-folders).


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

don't worry about it freezing, its a new device and when you first get it you slog it to death, so a teething freeze is understandable.  
I have just spent an hour or so reading and it was fine.  I think its a minor thing, it will probably not happen too often with normal usage, if it does then at least Amazon are aware of it and will update or replace.

I am loving it


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> don't worry about it freezing, its a new device and when you first get it you slog it to death, so a teething freeze is understandable.
> I have just spent an hour or so reading and it was fine. I think its a minor thing, it will probably not happen too often with normal usage, if it does then at least Amazon are aware of it and will update or replace.
> 
> I am loving it


I've been checking out the old Easter eggs to see if they work on the K3. The "hidden" calculator, Picture Display feature and Mindsweeper game seem to work.

Now why did I buy this? Oh, that's right - to _read_ something...


----------



## DizzleUK (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm jealous of everyone who already has their Kindle. I saw it a day or two after it was announced and decided I wanted one, but didn't know if I could afford it until 23rd August, which is when I ordered mine. So I guess I have at least 2 weeks to go until I get it 

Since I ordered it, I think I've seen every photo, every review, read every Kindle blog and joined every Kindle forum I can find lol.

I think I'm now a Kindle expert obsessive and I've never even seen one in real life lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DizzleUK said:


> Since I ordered it, I think I've seen every photo, every review, read every Kindle blog and joined every Kindle forum I can find lol.
> 
> I think I'm now a Kindle expert obsessive and I've never even seen one in real life lol.


Don't worry. This is normal. 

(Have you read the user's guide? You can download it as a PDF from the Kindle Support page at Amazon. . . . . )


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

has anyone here set up the social network bit in settings?  I can't seem to do it, I click on manage and it opens the browser then gives a default page saying I need to setup one click for kindle, which is already done?

Has anyone here tried it and can you let me know what it is supposed to do, mine refuses to do anything but display the default payment notice   wondered if it was my kindle or if anyone else in the UK was having the same issue


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> has anyone here set up the social network bit in settings? I can't seem to do it, I click on manage and it opens the browser then gives a default page saying I need to setup one click for kindle, which is already done?
> 
> Has anyone here tried it and can you let me know what it is supposed to do, mine refuses to do anything but display the default payment notice  wondered if it was my kindle or if anyone else in the UK was having the same issue


I've just gone through the twitter set-up (I don't do Facebook). I just clicked the link, it sent me to the twitter page in the browser, I logged into twitter, it asked if I'm okay with accessing my account through Amazon (or something like that). Then it returned to the page showing my twitter username where it used to have a "link" button. There's also an "unlink" button beneath the username.

I've no idea what I'm meant to do with it now, though.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks for checking it for me, mine isnt doing that, will keep experimenting and have emailed Kindle support to see if they can help.......

UPDATE  just solved it, thought Id post it here in case someone else had the same issue.
I deregistered and reregistered and it worked straight away, simple


----------



## DizzleUK (Sep 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't worry. This is normal.
> 
> (Have you read the user's guide? You can download it as a PDF from the Kindle Support page at Amazon. . . . . )


oooOOOooo now there's a thought...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DizzleUK said:


> oooOOOooo now there's a thought...


LOL! I admit it: I ordered on July 28 and d/l'd the user's guide the next day, I think. . . .I actually put it on my DX so I could read it ahead of time. And, really, though it will come on the Kindle, it's not a bad idea to have it somewhere else as well so that if you need to figure something out you can refer to the Guide without going out of what you're trying to do on the thing. . . . . .


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

babyd said:


> don't worry about it freezing, its a new device and when you first get it you slog it to death, so a teething freeze is understandable.
> I have just spent an hour or so reading and it was fine. I think its a minor thing, it will probably not happen too often with normal usage, if it does then at least Amazon are aware of it and will update or replace.
> 
> I am loving it


I had my first "freeze & reboot" this morning. I was browsing the Kindle store, went to browse the magazines, clicked the link for "PC Magazine", and the Kindle stopped responding. After a couple of seconds it rebooted itself. I went back to the Kindle store, went to the same magazine, and this time the page opened fine.

No harm done. I did a bunch of annotating last night, and all annotations are still there.

So far no issues with reading, annotating, collections, or using the dictionary.

Quite impressed that the screen is still perfectly legible in low-light situations. I've been reading "reviews" from people who claim that not having a backlight means it can't be any good without sitting in the middle of the sun or something like that (usually from people who feel a need to justify their iPad purchase). My bedside lamp uses one of those useless energy-saving lightbulbs so it's always a bit gloomy here last thing at night. It was still plenty of light to see the Kindle by, as it has been for paper books.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah mine froze again this morning, but I had been hammering it.  I had read one sample, been in and out of kindle store, read 5 news feeds from calibre and downloaded each one in same session, been in and out of dictionary.  It began with slowed page turns for a while, then it froze.  Not surprising really as it had been doing a lot in one session.
rebooted and all is well,  I just make sure I sync a lot, collection, notes etc not gone yet.

still loving it though, its fab


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I had been doing a bit of web-browsing over my coffee just prior to going to the Kindle Store.  I'd been browsing this very forum, in fact.

For now, I'm leaving WiFi on and when I pause reading I go back to the Home screen so it can do whatever syncing it needs to do.  Don't know if that's the right thing to do, but I'd rather do that than risk losing my annotations.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah, Im pretty sure its just software bugs that Amazon will update soon enough.
Still a fab bit of kit though, never thought Id love it as much as I do


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

This just got redelivered.


Kindle 3 Box by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

let the party begin


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> This just got redelivered.
> 
> 
> Kindle 3 Box by OmegaPoint, on Flickr


When you say "redelivered" does that just mean you were out when they first tried to deliver, or that it ended up at some other address?

Glad it finally arrived. I hope you'll upload some pictures with your lighted cover working. Can't get enough of them!

I've been loading all manner of old files (mostly PDFs and news/files via Calibre) onto my Kindle today - mainly to see what it can take and what it can't. I'm quite impressed with it so far. It's not so much an "ebook reader" as a "document reader".


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

JSRinUK said:


> When you say "redelivered" does that just mean you were out when they first tried to deliver, or that it ended up at some other address?
> 
> Glad it finally arrived. I hope you'll upload some pictures with your lighted cover working. Can't get enough of them!
> 
> I've been loading all manner of old files (mostly PDFs and news/files via Calibre) onto my Kindle today - mainly to see what it can take and what it can't. I'm quite impressed with it so far. It's not so much an "ebook reader" as a "document reader".


Yep, they tried to delivery yesterday literally 5 minutes after my Dad had left the house.

I waiting until it is nice and dark before I try to get a shot of the cover's light working. But I have now added a couple of comparison shots with the Kindle 2 to the Flickr set.

I also checked and the UK Kindle does definitely uses Vodafone rather than AT&T's Roaming Partner. The Kindle 2 uses Orange (according to the network code) which seems to be AT&T's roaming partner here.


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like Amazon are really shipping these things out the door quickly at the moment and are about a week ahead of schedule.


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone had any change in orders recently?


----------



## DizzleUK (Sep 1, 2010)

Rumour had it here in the UK that Amazon were expecting a delivery of 25,000 Kindles yesterday. However, as there have been no new reports of any changes in shipping status either yesterday or today, it looks like that delivery (if at all true) has been delayed until tomorrow at the earliest.

Either that or the Amazon staff have all decided to use today as a play day and built a giant fort out of all the Kindle boxes


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad everyone is happy with their Kindle's.


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Any updates from anyone in the UK?


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

kindle3 said:


> Any updates from anyone in the UK?


CS told me mine dispatched yesterday (6th)


----------



## DizzleUK (Sep 1, 2010)

Tomorrow is one of the main "ship by" dates in the UK is it not? The sh*t will really hit the fan if they don't ship some out tomorrow!


----------

